# Patio Cover Roof



## meppwc

I have an L shaped house with a cross gable roof and I am wanting to build a wooden patio cover in the cruk of that L

So it appears a lean-to roof will not work
What type of roof do I need


----------



## Grumpy

Pictures and a plan.


----------



## PalmBeachBuilder

*Solution*

I am sure you have developed some kind of idea of what you are looking for. It is best to do some research on Google and see what other people have done the integrate that into your design. Another idea would be to seek professional help and see what they come up with, you can always do it on your own still. As for the roofing, it is all about what you like best, then working with that. Many different roofings could work here.


----------



## wiki

The flat roof system, or more simply referred to as a flat roof, is a design for the roof of a house or building which goes against the typical Western World style. Rather than having a roof with a noticeable slope to it, a flat roof, like the name suggests, is completely flat. Despite logic suggesting that this is a bad idea, the system has many unexpected benefits. Thanks.
Regards,
roofing Southampton


----------



## JamesC

meppwc said:


> I have an L shaped house with a cross gable roof and I am wanting to build a wooden patio cover in the cruk of that L
> 
> So it appears a lean-to roof will not work
> What type of roof do I need


Do you have any pictures of the current state of the building and an image of the style you are wanting to replicate? Thanks


----------



## dallasroofing

MEP - can you upload pictures so we have a better idea of what you're trying to do?

Thanks


----------



## meppwc

*Adding picture as requested*

I have added a picture of where I want to add the patio cover in the cruk of the 2 gable roofs


----------



## shazapple

Aesthetically I think a flat roof would look best. It would also intersect at the eave of the two main roofs where water issues would be less likely. 

You could install a shed roof, but it would have to be at a lower pitch than the main house, and the pitch would be constrained by the skylights. I think it would look odd. Also it would be adding valleys to the main roof which could become a course of leaks.


----------



## meppwc

*Response*

I agree with the flat roof. I would want to build this out of wood to keep with the country characteristics that the house currently has. Assuming that I will be using beams, I am now concerned with what the roof will be made of and how best to provide the necessary drainage. Again, using wood for the material is the direction I would want to go. As far as what the roof is covered in I am open to any suggestion, I just want the underneath to keep that country wood look to it. Beams and plywood is what I am envisioning.


----------



## LCG

This is one we did early last year. I never got finsihed pictures of the bottom side of the structure. We finished it with black fascia and gutters. Looks sweet!

We used 12" engineered I-floor joists on 12" centers with 5/8" plywood which allowed us to span 12'. The over all length of the joists were 17'. We had to install a load beam next to the house and one 12' out. Se ended up with a 15'-16' area X 22' wide.

Everything had to be free standing:thumbup:. Otherwise we would have had to tear into the existing rafter tails and attach directly to the structure:thumbdown:.


----------



## ReidSchneider

We would install a Conklin Fabric-Reinforced Roofing System on that flat roof. It would result in a seamless, durable roofing system that would be maintenance free for 20+ years. Also that system can be applied directly over plywood so it would work great with your proposed plan.




Anyone looking to expand into the commercial roofing market?

My dad and I are owner/operators of ProTec Roof Coatings, Inc. We install Conklin Roofing Systems on flat/low slope and metal commercial roofs. We are able to make significant profits by installing these roofing systems. Our profit margins are 30-40% of the contract price. With a 2-3 man crew, we profit $1,000+/day.

Conklin Company offers roof systems training, as well as marketing and sales seminars. I would be glad to help you get started in the business and even help you bid your first couple roofs. 
Give me a call if this sounds like something you would be interested in so we can discuss it in detail. This business opportunity may be a perfect fit for you to increase your income.
Reid
(219) 405-2696


----------



## ReidSchneider

I forgot to attach the links for the roof I recommended.

Fabric-Reinforced Roofing System

Conklin Roofing Systems


----------



## carlwatson

I guess flat roofs will be best for you, if you are still confused I would suggest you to take a help from professional.


----------

